# need advice



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

I was looking to try and invite some folks fishing ie friends and 2cool member fishing in the rockport area but I was wondering what is fair to ask them to pay when filling up, should they pitch in for diesel and gas if there are several divide it up among them? Since I am making the payments and insurance on both? Or just set a predetermined amount for every one?
any thoughts??
thanks glenn


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

what kind of boat and how far out you going?


----------



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

charlie lawless said:


> what kind of boat and how far out you going?


 its a 20' bay stealth and it would be just the bays and icw.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually split round trip fuel. I would also split bait but I
Never buy it.


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

let the crew pay the expense of the trip. I have fished with a few different guys off of this site, and i promise they all pay there fair share. best place there is to find a crew.


----------



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

I think that getting some 2cooler with experience fishing would benifit me and help me learn the bays and some tips on how to fish it and they get a relative inexpensive fishing trip and make a fishing buddy.
It would be awesome if a guy or gal had a lil girl to come along and fish with my lil one that would be way cool i will be back in rockport the 30-2 on days off.


----------

